# Steamer Empire Beatrice



## Rosalie21 (Aug 21, 2010)

A friend as just found me this info about my fathers death in an old newspaper.

Missing Seamans Body Found in Alexandra Dock.

The body of Mr Harold Sissons Rogerson 32 of 9 Brentwood Avenue 
Hardwick Street, Hull,who was reported missing on October 15th has
been recovered from Alexandra Dock Newport.
Rogerson was employed as an assistant cook on the steamer 
Empire Beatrice and was reported when the ship was lying at dock

My question is does anyone know anything about this ship or knew anyone who served on it. Does anyone know where I would a picture of his ship.

Thanks for your help


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Rosalie21 The EMPIRE BEATRICE was built in 1943 7046 tgr for the Ministry of War Transport.
Sold in 1949 renamed BEATRICE N
sold in 1953 renamed MARY K (here is a link to a photo of her as MARY K

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Ma/slides/Mary K-01.html

She was sold in 1965 renamed WINCHESTER PROWESS
sold in 1966 renaned GRAZIA BOTTIGLIERI and finally broken up at Split in March 1969.
Sorry to read about the reason for the search.
Best Wishes Scorcher


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Couldn't find a photo Rosalie, but there is quite a bit of information about the ship and her history at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Empire_Beatrice

Welcome to SN.

John T.


----------



## Rosalie21 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Scorcher

Thanks a million for the picture got a real sad feeling from it. Been looking since 1958 for him now going to visit the cemetery in Wales to take flowers.

There are a lot of websites now that you can get info from and I have made a lot of friends during my search for him still more info to find though.

Have found this site http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydeshipping and have applied to join so may come up with something else.

Would love to find someone who was on the ship as the same time as him, clutching at straws but you never know

Rosalie


----------



## Rosalie21 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi trotterdotpom

Thanks for the Link, Scorcher sent me a picture bless him Thanks for your help both of you

Rosalie


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Rosalie Glad to assist. There are some members on this sight who were at sea at that time so you may well find the straw you seek. As you have found already members will post any information available.It will be a very emotional moment for you in Wales but well worth doing. Best Wishes. Alan.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

No worries, Rosalie, I echo Alan's sentiments.

John T.


----------



## sos (Sep 8, 2006)

I DID THREE TRIPS ON THIS SHIP FROM 18/3/1947 TO 30/9/1947. sos


----------



## Rosalie21 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Steamer Empress Beatrice*



sos said:


> I DID THREE TRIPS ON THIS SHIP FROM 18/3/1947 TO 30/9/1947. sos


Hi SOS 

I see you did a trip 5 months before my father died on 29th October 1946 its a shame it was before your time on the Empress Beatrice, would love to hear from you about what it was like on board and was there any talk on anyone going overboard.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Empire_Beatrice

(oops, already posted above)


----------



## sos (Sep 8, 2006)

*Empire Beatrice.*



Rosalie21 said:


> Hi SOS
> 
> I see you did a trip 5 months before my father died on 29th October 1946 its a shame it was before your time on the Empress Beatrice, would love to hear from you about what it was like on board and was there any talk on anyone going overboard.


When I first joined the ship in March of 1947 she had a Malayan Crew on deck and Indian crew below. they had been on the vessel for a few trips and therefore was aboard when your Father died. But there was never any talk about this incident, at least not in a language that I could have understood. The ship and crew were of the finest and a happy one, hence the reason why I stayed three voyages on her. If I can be of any help please contact me, I understand that you need to know.


----------



## Rosalie21 (Aug 21, 2010)

sos said:


> When I first joined the ship in March of 1947 she had a Malayan Crew on deck and Indian crew below. they had been on the vessel for a few trips and therefore was aboard when your Father died. But there was never any talk about this incident, at least not in a language that I could have understood. The ship and crew were of the finest and a happy one, hence the reason why I stayed three voyages on her. If I can be of any help please contact me, I understand that you need to know.



Sorry that I did not reply to you SOS, my husband was told he had cancer. We managed to get to wales to the cemetary to lay flowers on my fathers grave before he became too ill. Cancer finally took my hubby April 2017 only just able to start doing my family tree again. i'm glad you enoyed you time on the Empress Beatrice
..........


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 
I don't know if you have this information.
The Deaths at Sea Register, available from the pay to view site Find My Past, will only record basic details of your fathers demise. Such as "Drowned when fell overboard whilst the vessel was docked in Newport". That said given the date of his death it was probably recorded in the Newport death indices.

The ships Logbook for the period, which may give an expanded account of the reasons for his demise, is available from the British National Archive. Search via the ships Official Number. 168994.

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C6030285

Was your dad born Hull, 04/12/1915? If so a seamans pouch, which amongest other thing may contain a photograph, allbeit a mugshot. Is also available from TNA Kew.

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8272051

There may be also details of his entire seagoing career in the piece BT382/2858

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10991082

You would be best advised to visit Kew personally to view the above do***entation.

There is a photograph of EMPIRE BEATRICE taken at Cardiff in 1948 available from The Hansen Shipping Photographic Collection. University Of Wales. Reference 2155/2220.

Image Licensing Officer
NMGW Enterprises Limited
Cathays Park
Cardiff
CF10 3NP
Tel. (029) 2057 3280 or email [email protected]. 

If you need help with the protocol at TNA. Just shout.

regards 
Roger


----------

